# Lighting for 24 inch deep tank



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

Not sure if this will fit but can't go wrong with Finnex Fugeray Planted+

https://smile.amazon.com/Finnex-Fug...qid=1463092934&sr=8-1&keywords=finnex+fugeray


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Theresa said:


> I have a 100 gallon corner bowed tank 24 inches deep with 2 Kessil 160. Looking to add. Not so happy with light out put. Not enough red. Any suggestions?
> Plants are doing well but could have better color.
> Thanks for your input!!


Tank dim. like this?










Well you have a corner tank .What is different than the above?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Theresa,

Welcome to TPT!

To make the 'reds' and / or 'blues' "pop" your light source needs either more output in the red and / or blue spectrum. Although the Kessil 160 seems to have adequate blue output the red seems to be deficient. If you want to augment with T5HO I would recommend the Giesemann Powerchrome Aquaflora lamps to highlight the red and blue colours of your fish and plants.


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

Marineland Aquatic Plant Lights will provide high light PAR values (80+) at a 24" depth. This is a powerful broad spectrum light, that is perfect for plants. The built in timer is great too! The PAR values are listed under the 'Products Manuals and Instructions' tab in the attached link.

LED Aquarium Lighting for Aquatic Plants | Marineland


----------



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

steveo said:


> Marineland Aquatic Plant Lights will provide high light PAR values (80+) at a 24" depth. This is a powerful broad spectrum light, that is perfect for plants. The built in timer is great too! The PAR values are listed under the 'Products Manuals and Instructions' tab in the attached link.
> 
> LED Aquarium Lighting for Aquatic Plants | Marineland


No FINNEX. It's prettier. :laugh2:


----------

